# I peek inside, furtively...



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Is Mirror Image REALLY gone this time...?


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

He's probably taking time to reflect.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Taking time to reflect doesn't work with him. If he's gone, I'll be happy to participate here again.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Good to see you back.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm only back if MI is gone...


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Tapkaara! Are you really back? I thought you were gone! I even posted about you in the "Who do we miss?" thead!

Yes, MI is gone, at least for now. I mean nothing's stopping him from registering again with a different nickname, but I think it won't be hard to spot him if he does.

What do you mean "if he's gone, I'll be happy to participate"? Was *he* the reason you left?


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Tapkaara said:


> I'm only back if MI is gone...


Well I did see he's created an account on Brightcelia (which I dont really use much), so maybe he has.


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

bassClef said:


> Well I did see he's created an account on Brightcelia (which I dont really use much), so maybe he has.


I don't understand. How do you know it's him?


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Because his name is Mirror Image with the same picture of Bax he used here, and he joined around the same time as he was banned from here.


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

bassClef said:


> Because his name is Mirror Image with the same picture of Bax he used here, and he joined around the same time as he was banned from here.


What??? I can't believe it. That's not very wise on his part. He's just asking for it.

OK, so back to the subject: Tap is back!


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I'd learned to ignore MI when he got on his high horse but still welcomed his positive input when he deigned to give it. However, if it has to be either him or Tapkaara this is a swap I'm verry happy with  Maybe only a tenth of the input but 100 times more quality.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

It's good to see Tapkaara back. But it was no mystery why he went and where he went to. Several others left in dismay too. It's also no mystery where MI has gone to. I'll be very surprised if the link to his new home (see post above) remains for very long. I will also be surprised if he likes it there. Personally I switch around about 5 classical music forums to see what's going on. On these various Forums some people keep the same name, some (like me) don't.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I'll be honest. Yes, MI and metal were the reasons I left. I've peeked in now and again to follow the goings on around here, and it looks like the metal discussion have dissolved, at least a little, which is a good thing. (Especially considering the genre of music this forum is dedicated too.) Plus, I was tired of being pummeled by the "classical and metal are the same" droning which came from people who wanted nothing more than to convert classical music fans to THEIR genre or to legitimize their genre by winning over folks they obviously look up to from their delusional depths. Please...we don't buy it, we haven't bought it so please leave the forum now and take you genre-specific musings to a place where others (really) care about it.

MI was a bully who became nice for a while, but his true nature was obviously impossible to keep down. Angry, petty, maniacal, rude, obnoxious and shallow commentary on any forum is to be avoided, but when it permeates a forum, as it did under MI's reign, I saw little point...make that no point...in being in a place where that type of commentary was allowed to happen with only an occasional slap on the wrist for the bad guy. Any forum that allows such behavior is one I am not interested in.

But, if he really is gone this time, my hat's off to the admin for seeing the light and fostering an environment where people with REAL knowledge of music can freely and respectfully exchange ideas (even if there is the occasional and RESPECTFUL disagreement) without having to worry about what a**hole comment you'll have to read next from the resident troll.

So how about it admin, what's the story around here these days?


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Artemis said:


> II'll be very surprised if the link to his new home (see post above) remains for very long. I will also be surprised if he likes it there.


OK I removed the link already - dont want to post anything contentious and get myself banned !


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

danae said:


> What??? I can't believe it. That's not very wise on his part. He's just asking for it.
> 
> OK, so back to the subject: Tap is back!


Not all all. They welcome anyone on that site. They even welcomed a nasty thread (initiated by a former member here) which was heavily critical of T-C. It was eventually stopped after protest by Admin here but it sure ran for a while with all guns blazing. You should get around more to see what's going on elsewhere.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Good news is also I dont see much discussion of metal here any more either.


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Artemis said:


> Not all all. They welcome anyone on that site. They even welcomed a nasty thread (initiated by a former member here) which was heavily critical of T-C. It was eventually stopped after protest by Admin here but it sure ran for a while with all guns blazing. You should get around more to see what's going on elsewhere.


I actually don't surf around that much. I kind of like this place (flattery not intended) so I think I'll stick around if you don't mind.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Well I'm certainly very happy Tapkaara is back! I do see him around the Sibelius forum of course, but still it's nice to have him back on a less specialized forum.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> Is Mirror Image REALLY gone this time...?


Such a disarming honesty. It makes me imagine you hidden behind some rock all this time and now sticking your head out with scared eyes and asking in a whisper "is he really gone...?" :S


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I too am glad Tap is back, but I have to wonder at what could be so egregious as to cause someone to leave a forum as cool as this one. I pretty much skipped over the metal threads, unless they were in the non-classical discussions. I enjoy some metal too, but I can compartmentalize. 

Also I wonder if there is an ignore function in these forums as there is in some others, but I guess not. No problem. My brain has an ignore function. If someone were to annoy me, I'd just ignore them. So far I can't say that has happened.

Okay, on to the music . .


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Weston said:


> I too am glad Tap is back, but I have to wonder at what could be so egregious as to cause someone to leave a forum as cool as this one. I pretty much skipped over the metal threads, unless they were in the non-classical discussions. I enjoy some metal too, but I can compartmentalize.
> 
> Also I wonder if there is an ignore function in these forums as there is in some others, but I guess not. No problem. My brain has an ignore function. If someone were to annoy me, I'd just ignore them. So far I can't say that has happened.
> 
> Okay, on to the music . .


We all do things a little differently. Some people are able to completely block the rotten eggs, some are not.

I equate it to living in a neighborhood where everyone has a well maintained home, but there is the one home next door to you that has an over-grown yard, the house is painted purple with green and pink polka dots and they are up everyday until 4:00 am blasting (of course) metal music. One could say "just ignore that house," but it's still an eyesore and still drives you nuts no matter how much you try to focus and every other house BUT that one. Easier said than done to just ignore it.

If I am going to spend spare time on an internet forum, I want to enjoy myself. I am not a masochist. I see no point in spending leisure time in an environment where walking on eggshells and tolerating purposefully mean members is a requirement. I admire anyone who can just mentally block such things, but I guess I have a less powerful mental filter than others. I want to take in the whole thing, not just bits and pieces. And I see no reason why respectfulness and decorum cannot not be upheld in a place like this. I have nothing against someone with a different opinion that mine, but someone who is just mean and combative for the sake of being mean and combative should not be allowed to reign supreme and get away with blatantly bad behavior. Plus, it was just irritating how he'd get off on his own post amount and make ridiculous arguments that the U.S. and the U.S.S.R. faked the moon landings "for the money" (!) and so on and so on!

Anyway, it feels good to vent.


----------



## Padawan (Aug 27, 2009)

I lurked here for quite a while before I began posting and I feel the diversity of opinions were being lost. Being deluged by one poster all day long, every single day was changing the character of this board and not for the better. Metal music aside…many people were simply not posting anymore. I'm hoping some of the other posters come back so I can continue to receive my free classical music appreciation education.



> If I am going to spend spare time on an internet forum, I want to enjoy myself. I am not a masochist. I see no point in spending leisure time in an environment where walking on eggshells and tolerating purposefully mean members is a requirement.


I understand completely. Welcome back, *Tapkaara*.


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

You've got a point Tapkaara.

From my point of view, I can go so far as to say that I actually enjoyed MI's abusive personal attacks, in the sense that it was delicious watching him get more and more angry when he saw that however mean he was towards me, I always responded in a civil manner tinted with a little bit of irony. 
He never managed to make me go down to his level. And that made him furious (or at least I think it did).


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Tapkaara said:


> If I am going to spend spare time on an internet forum, I want to enjoy myself. I am not a masochist. I see no point in spending leisure time in an environment where walking on eggshells and tolerating purposefully mean members is a requirement. I admire anyone who can just mentally block such things, but I guess I have a less powerful mental filter than others. I want to take in the whole thing, not just bits and pieces. And I see no reason why respectfulness and decorum cannot not be upheld in a place like this. I have nothing against someone with a different opinion than mine, but someone who is just mean and combative for the sake of being mean and combative should not be allowed to reign supreme and get away with blatantly bad behavior.


Well said, and worth reading at least twice.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

So, back on to the music!!!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Tapkaara said:


> I'm only back if MI is gone...


For the record, Mirror Image has been banned ... this time for good.

Great to have you back again. Tapkarra 



Weston said:


> . . . Also I wonder if there is an ignore function in these forums as there is in some others, but I guess not . . .


Actually there is ... that option is in everyone's User Control Panel - scroll down to "Edit Ignore List".


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Welcome back Tapkaara! Everyone here misses you immensely.

(Oh, and what did happen to the metalheads?)


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

danae said:


> From my point of view, I can go so far as to say that I actually enjoyed MI's abusive personal attacks, in the sense that it was delicious watching him get more and more angry when he saw that however mean he was towards me, I always responded in a civil manner tinted with a little bit of irony.
> He never managed to make me go down to his level. And that made him furious (or at least I think it did).


I noticed this, danae, and my hat is off to you, because I was not able to demonstrate such dispassionate objectivity myself--Mirror Image successfully pissed me off on several occasions.

Although it makes sense that his ban is now permanent (even in my relatively short time here, he has been banned three times), I am a little sad--not that MI is gone, but that he never succeeded in mastering himself while he was here, as he stated on several occasions was his intention. He _knew_ he was being a jerk, and he stated repeatedly that he wanted to improve; and that was the "he was nice for awhile" part that Tapkaara mentioned. But it is hard for a leopard to change its spots (though not impossible!).

I sincerely wish MI success in overcoming his personal demons, both on internet forums and in real life.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

chillowack said:


> I noticed this, danae, and my hat is off to you, because I was not able to demonstrate such dispassionate objectivity myself--Mirror Image successfully pissed me off on several occasions.
> 
> Although it makes sense that his ban is now permanent (even in my relatively short time here, he has been banned three times), I am a little sad--not that MI is gone, but that he never succeeded in mastering himself while he was here, as he stated on several occasions was his intention. He _knew_ he was being a jerk, and he stated repeatedly that he wanted to improve; and that was the "he was nice for awhile" part that Tapkaara mentioned. But it is hard for a leopard to change its spots (though not impossible!).
> 
> I sincerely wish MI success in overcoming his personal demons, both on internet forums and in real life.


I, too, hope he can overcome such a certifiable jerk. One has to assume he has these problems in real life as well. Hope springs eternal.


----------



## Scott Good (Jun 8, 2009)

Welcome back, Tap!


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for being so welcoming!


----------



## Andy Loochazee (Aug 2, 2007)

Tapkaara said:


> MI was a bully who became nice for a while, but his true nature was obviously impossible to keep down. Angry, petty, maniacal, rude, obnoxious and *shallow commentary *on any forum is to be avoided, but when it permeates a forum, as it did under MI's reign, I saw little point...make that no point...in being in a place where that type of commentary was allowed to happen with only an occasional slap on the wrist for the bad guy. Any forum that allows such behavior is one I am not interested in.


This is the nub of the issue (text emboldened). The guy was obviously way out of his depth. Mostly what he wrote was extremely shallow. What he knows about classical music was entirely superficial and not worth knowing. It was painful watching him making all the mistakes he did. He kept changing his mind about what he liked and disliked. Much of his commentary was completely vacuous. I don't believe he bothered to read properly other members' posts, and often misconstrued what he found himself criticising.

He clearly has a major personality problem. He seemed to post at all hours of the day, and was one of the most fanatical posters I have ever come across. I often wondered if he was in some kind of Institution. All the time one sensed that he felt that he had to have the first and last word on everything. I don't believe that he actually had all the CDs he spoke about. Rather it was all largely in his head. It amazed me that some people here appeared to take him seriously. He just made me laugh, as I could see straight through his facade.



> But, if he really is gone this time, my hat's off to the admin for seeing the light and fostering an environment where people with REAL knowledge of music can freely and respectfully exchange ideas (even if there is the occasional and RESPECTFUL disagreement) without having to worry about what a**hole comment you'll have to read next from the resident troll.
> 
> So how about it admin, what's the story around here these days?


He should have been banned permanently ages ago, instead of the repeated temporary bans which clearly weren't going to work given his past form. I wasn't in the slightest bit surprised that he got himself banned again recently. He seemed to be working on it deliberately after announcing a few days ago that one of his friends had suggested that he join another Board. Thereafter, he quickly began behaving like his true bully-boy Jtech82 personality. Danae happened to be the convenient member to bear the brunt of his rudeness.

Good riddance to him. He's now some other Board's problem.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

In my relatively short time here I have notice that this board is like a soap opera on one side, and like an very interesting debate on the other.

Two opposites I think


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Are you guys sure he's gone? (I mean something doesn't look right...)


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

The moderators assure us he's banned for good. If he tries to re-register under some different pseudonym, I don't think he'll be too difficult to spot - he can't resist posting his ENTIRE music collection after all, to prove he is King, as if anyone would want to read that!

Let's just forget him and get on with some civil discussions about the music we love. You'll certainly help with that, Tapkaara.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

emiellucifuge said:


> I have notice that this board is like a soap opera


Every internet board is a soap opera. Situations like this are standard.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome back Tapkaara.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh boy, it looks like MI is using the "Nazi" complaint again on BC. Yikes...


----------



## Zeniyama (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome Back, Tapkaara. Glad to see you back (even though I, personally, am not too familiar with you).

I've always been a bit egocentric, myself-after all, aren't we all a bit at times?-but Mirror Image seemed to take it way too far. As far as he was concerned, he was right and everybody who held an opposing opinion was wrong (a mindset I, unfortunately, am apt to fall in to at times. However, I can restrain myself during those times), and it didn't create a very good atmosphere for peaceful, intelligent conversation. It's unfortunate, because when he was trying to play nicely, he seemed an amiable fellow; but, eventually, the façade disentegrated and he would shoot anybody down the at first oppurtunity that presented itself.

Hopefully I expressed myself correctly in my little reflection.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

jhar26 said:


> welcome back tapkaara.


wassup!?!?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

This is the nub of the issue (text emboldened). The guy was obviously way out of his depth. Mostly what he wrote was extremely shallow. What he knows about classical music was entirely superficial and not worth knowing. It was painful watching him making all the mistakes he did. He kept changing his mind about what he liked and disliked. Much of his commentary was completely vacuous. I don't believe he bothered to read properly other members' posts, and often misconstrued what he found himself criticising.

He clearly has a major personality problem. He seemed to post at all hours of the day, and was one of the most fanatical posters I have ever come across. I often wondered if he was in some kind of Institution. All the time one sensed that he felt that he had to have the first and last word on everything. I don't believe that he actually had all the CDs he spoke about. Rather it was all largely in his head. It amazed me that some people here appeared to take him seriously.

Whether MI is gone permanently or not I see no reason to beat on someone not here to defend himself. I personally found that his taste in music was somewhat limited... but I do share his love of jazz and his admiration for some late 19th and 20th century composers who are too little known and produced some music of real merit. Did he own all the CDs he spoke of? I don't see why such would be impossible. For someone established in a career and with the wherewithal I don't see that it would be outrageous... and he did tend to limit his obsessive collecting of dozens of versions of given works to that music within hi preferred range of Romantic/Post-Romantic orchestral music.

Certainly we had our disagreements... and he could be blunt with his opinions to the point of rudeness... but someone with his passion for music... as mirrored in his participation... should not be so easily dismissed. He will be missed.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

By the way... if there was anyone I had hoped never to run into again on the music forums it was the great Mozart Conspiracy man, Robert Newman... and now I find that I've run into him over on the literature forum that I am a regular on.


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Nice to see you here again, Tapkaara.


----------



## Cortision (Aug 4, 2009)

Hooray! I'm glad you are back, Tapkaara. Sadly, for I large proportion of the short time I have been a member here, you were elsewhere. Now I can learn from someone knowledgeable without the unpleasant eccentricities of you know who.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Tapkaara said:


> wassup!?!?


Things are pretty groovy, I can't complain.


----------

